# MWC ?



## Cornelius (Feb 23, 2003)

Ok,

seen these CWC clones on some auctionsites. They look like the CWC diver and the Broadarrow but whatÂ´s the deal with these watches, other than what their website states? I mean, they give an impression that the watches are for real, if you know what I mean, but on the other hand they donÂ´t mention what kind of movement or whether itÂ´s mineral, acrylic or sapphire. I wont link of respect for Roy, but if you have personal experience with these watches feel free to drop me a personal.









Any input is welcome!

Cheers,

Henrik


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

They are not military issue watches, just lookalikes.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi Cornelius,

With respect to Roy, as I understand it from another watch forum in the U.S (Roy knows the one







) They had the "are they / are they not" debate and the result was they are military watches that are purchased by small countries with small armies and not much money! How one would stand up in quality control tests against a C.W.C I would not like to say








.

I have one which cost Â£30 off E-bay as a beater. For that kind of money I have what I paid for and no complaints. The only thing that is not right about it is the NATO strap which seems thinner and more flexible than my other NATO straps. I would not pay their list price for one though!

MIKE..


----------

